# Bruce Dickinson ha un tumore alla lingua



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Febbraio 2015)

Come da titolo, lo storico frontman degli Iron Maiden sta lottando contro un cancro alla lingua. Per fortuna sembra che la malattia sia stata diagnosticata in tempo e le cure chemioterapiche stiano avendo gli effetti sperati, tant'è che i medici prevedono che il cantante possa essere completamente ristabilito entro maggio. Rendiamoci conto quanto è assurda a volte la vita, questo qui non ha mai fumato in vita sua e ha sempre fatto vita da atleta e da professionista esemplare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Febbraio 2015)

Si a quanto pare tutto sta andando per il meglio. Forza Bruce, uno dei miei vocalist preferiti oltre ad essere uno dei migliori nella storia dell' heavy metal.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2015)

Bruce  ... Visti 12 volte ..


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2015)

ommioddio, mi spiace un sacco per bruce. 

spero possa farcela e vada tutto bene.


----------



## Albijol (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mia zia ha avuto un tumore alla lingua, gliene hanno levato un pezzo. Adesso lei parla come Paperino, se il tumore è lo stesso non credo possa tornare a cantare


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia zia ha avuto un tumore alla lingua, gliene hanno levato un pezzo. Adesso lei parla come Paperino, se il tumore è lo stesso non credo possa tornare a cantare


A Bruce forse potrebbe andare diversamente, in quanto il tumore è stato scoperto nelle fasi iniziali. Poi non saprei, non sono un medico.


----------

